# Phrag Belle Hougue Point



## Ruth (Sep 2, 2014)

Phrag Belle Hougue Pointe
Well I was a little late in getting a photo, but as you can see it had 3 flowers, but as it goes with phrags you never know when the next one is going to fall.
This was it's second blooming. The petals on the first flower were about 7 inches long. One of my favorites, I grow it fairly dry for a phrag.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 2, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## eaborne (Sep 2, 2014)

A beauty!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## trdyl (Sep 2, 2014)

Ruth, It is lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2014)

That is a very, *very* nice one!


----------



## Silvan (Sep 2, 2014)

Belle Hougue Point was the first Phrag. I wanted, but never got. Really nice one. Congrats!



Ruth said:


> I grow it fairly dry for a phrag.



Whatever works!!


----------



## abax (Sep 2, 2014)

Beautiful Phrag. with just the right color and presentation of the bloom.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 3, 2014)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Clark (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice pop.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 3, 2014)

and a lovely photo.


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 3, 2014)

that is a nice one


----------



## Lmpgs (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice bloom, nice plant.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 3, 2014)

Very nice one!


----------



## eteson (Sep 3, 2014)

All of the above!


----------



## Ruth (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the nice compliments. I got it from Windy Hill a couple of years ago. I love her plants.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 3, 2014)

Belle Hogue Point is one of those phrags that can be picky about watering. Some BHPs are more than happy to grow sitting in water at all times, others need to dry out between waterings. 

A number of years ago, a friend of mine and I got a plant each from the same compot. His grew up to be a formidable plant, with AM awarded flowers, that loves sitting in water year round. Mine stayed on the smaller side, with average quality flowers and abhors sitting water, except maybe when it's hot.

All that aside, your plant's flowers are nice. So, congrats.


----------

